# tjet crown gear



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Has anyone experienced this? I'm sure you have. I've noticed on some of my jets that the crown gear wears out the brass gear it rides against. My guess is poor mesh but, plastic wearing out brass!?


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Yup. That's what they do. It seems strange but the plastic is more durable than the brass.

The 9T gear will last longer with good mesh than it would with bad mesh, but that 9T gear is definitely a wear item.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

normal


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

oh yeah!
the gears need good mesh

will PM you a link to a video on meshing the crown/pinion gears


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

slotking said:


> oh yeah!
> the gears need good mesh
> 
> will PM you a link to a video on meshing the crown/pinion gears


thanks Mike!


----------

